# Three Batts Up Front



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi. Anybody out there with 3 batteries up in the front hatch?

I want to add my engine batt up front with my 24v trolling batts. So my set up will be batt1= engine, batt2 = engine and trolling motor, batt3= trolling motor. Basically it's a shared 12v/24v setup because batt2 and batt3 are in series to the trolling motor. You know what I mean.

So here is my question -
How many cables do I run under the gunwale to my Perko switch and negative block. I think it's going to be 3 only. Two positives and one negative. One pos to batt1 and one pos to batt2 and one neg jumpered from batt1 and batt2 to the neg block or engine neg.
Do I have this riight?

thanks!!!!!!

TOO


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes that is right. I have a similar setup.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Tie One On said:


> Hi. Anybody out there with 3 batteries up in the front hatch?
> 
> I want to add my engine batt up front with my 24v trolling batts. So my set up will be batt1= engine, batt2 = engine and trolling motor, batt3= trolling motor. Basically it's a shared 12v/24v setup because batt2 and batt3 are in series to the trolling motor. You know what I mean.
> 
> ...



With the added distance from your starting battery to your engine you will want larger gauge wires. Thus I would seriously consider mounting your battery switch up front with the batteries and then all you will need to run is two wires under the gunnel.


----------

